
Ask HN: How your small pet project turned to business? - codesternews
Hey Guys<p>I do job. But really wanted to start my own projects which can turn it as a business. I do not have any idea. (I might have but I am lazy).<p>Do you have any surprising stories which you can share how you small idea&#x2F;pet projects turn to valuable business?
======
Bumerang
Check out
[https://www.indiehackers.com/products](https://www.indiehackers.com/products)

Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16617509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16617509)

